
Will the Suru Electric Bike disrupt the motorcycle industry? - jseliger
https://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/will-this-electric-bicycle-disrupt-the-motorcycle-industry
======
jseliger
It's $3,499 CAN: [https://www.ridesuru.com/](https://www.ridesuru.com/) and
that puts it in the same range as Karmic bikes:
[http://www.karmicbikes.com/shop/koben-s](http://www.karmicbikes.com/shop/koben-s)
so I'd guess not.

As for "low-end disruption," it's also worth noting that there is a higher-end
electric motorcycle already:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-02/the-
elect...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-02/the-electric-
zero-ds-zf6-5-is-the-tesla-model-3-of-motorcycles)

